# Pumphouse to Rancho for a NOOB



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

OK so I have rafted Rancho to Catamount several times in a rented 14' raft with a stern mount oar frame. Always in August and with flows from 1200 CFS to 1000 CFS.

I have had no problems navigating the river and would like to step up to Radium and Pumphouse, but not sure what the safe next step is, as the title says, I am new to rafting. I have read the Upper C river guide and watched a ton of YouTube videos of Pumphouse down to Rancho, albeit at higher flow rates. It looks doable, but again that is armchair stuff and I am trying to be cautious with my approach.

This year with the flow is down significantly from year's previous I am wondering if it is a better time to try it out or a worse time.

I took a guided trip through Brown's Canyon last year and the guide mentioned that Brown's was a tougher stretch of river to navigate at low water due to more exposed obstacles and am wondering if this is the case for the Upper C as well.

I have also thought about taking a guided trip from Pumphouse to Rancho as a way to see the river up close first then doing it myself after. However, guided trips tend to be paddle rafts not oar rigs, but I guess reading the river is the same regardless. Thoughts on that approach?

What is a good way to advance skills? I have read many parts of "The Complete Rafter" book(I like books!) and saw a tremendous improvement in my overall control of the boat from one year to the next just by what I had read and then tried out on the river.

I don't know any experienced rafters in person, just smart things I have read on this forum. Otherwise I would just bug them to take me down the river!

Any thoughts from the collective group here?

Thanks!


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

You will be fine, at this level the worst things that will probably happen is getting stuck on a sleeper(a rock hidden just under that water surface). At this level everything is read and run. Hydraulics are not big enough to flip your boat. If by some crazy series of event the worst thing you could do is get pinned and that is very unlikely. 

I started out on the Upper C in 2012 under similar flows, I bought a boat on CL and ran with the guy that I bought it from. I had a lot of flat water experience but no whitewater, so I understood the concepts of rowing and reading water. 

Sound like you are safety conscious enough to get through okay, just use common sense and wear you PFD and you will figure it out. There will also be plenty of people around and boats on the water that you can follow someone else if you are still worried about it. Just talk to people at the put in and someone will help you out. 

Just don't be one of the idiot at the put-in and take up the whole boat ramp while they run shuttle so know one else can get in the water. The ramp at PH get crazy around noon on weekends so get out early and you will great. 

Good Luck, be safe and have fun!


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

And if you're going to hit something (like the big rock at eye of the needle, or the wall on river right a bit further down), hit it square, not sideways.


----------



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input!

Duke, I am assuming you are talking about Mary's wall after Needle?, In looking at the river, should I be basically ferrying(stern to inside of bend in river) towards river left away from the wall? That should keep me towards the inside of the bend or at the least in the middle of the turn, but ultimately away from the wall correct? Or am I over thinking it?


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Your overthinking it, the current at this level does not push much. Just run right if you are worried. You can run Eye of the Needle left or right at this level with out any issues.


----------



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fair enough, I will give it a go!

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

You got this, have fun!


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Let us know when your going to run it.... be happy to go with you!

JD


----------



## DeadLikeMe (Sep 27, 2017)

I got a boat last fall and ran Pumphouse to Rancho the first time a few weeks ago. I was a bit nervous like you but there was no need to be. If you are inclined to go with a guided trip to level up your skills, I highly recommend Canyon River Instruction in Salida as an alternative. Way better than a commercial trip. They have boats you can use or even better you can use your boat. You will be on the oars all day. If you need contact info shoot me a DM.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

You could be sleeping on floor of your boat and come out alright at Rancho at these flows.


----------



## sunshinesallie (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey Ben,

Be vigilant with checking the weather if you're going past Radium to Rancho. The wind can pick up heavily in the afternoon, making the flat water in that section a real biotch.

I've floated the Upper C many times as bow candy, noob on a narrow, made-for-lakes SUP where I swam every rapid, and once as the flat water rower, so the boys could fish. I'm very familiar with the rapids but haven't been on the oars at all. We just bought a 14 footer and will be heading there next weekend with some boaters who are great teachers for rowing. PM me if you wanna learn with us


----------



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the pointers! Raft has been reserved for August 4th. I will revive this thread a little closer to the date to see if anyone will be around then.

Thanks again.


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

*Wrapped boat*



griz said:


> You could be sleeping on floor of your boat and come out alright at Rancho at these flows.


I'd be careful as you sleep on the floor of your boat, there was a wrapped raft in the middle of Yarmony this past Saturday, river flowing 7xx. As we approached all you could see was the cooler and as we passed river left, the frame and rubber were all submerged. Don't know if it's still there?


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

samcpa said:


> there was a wrapped raft in the middle of Yarmony this past Saturday, river flowing 7xx.


they'll be better off in the long run without a raft anyway, if so.

The flotillas of retards on that stretch never cease to amaze.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

Griz
I spent most of the day on saturday helping this fellow recover his Dory. Thanks to the river patrol we finally recovered his boat. The owner of the Dory was a very experienced boater has done many rivers including the middle fork of the salmon, the grand canyon on and on. No need to asume that just because he made a mistake he's some kind of a dip shit.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

FRG


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Riverratton said:


> Dory.


Heh. Bringing a dory to a raft fight. 

Anyone else want to call a wrapped up open canoe or dory a "raft" in this discussion to help make their point?

In a raft, which is what this thread is about, at last weeks flows, a person could sleep away that run on the bottom of their boat and be fine. And to the folks who take that word for word literally so they can decry their righteous indignation....you're an idiot.

Crafts that can be swamped in a lake...a different story.

Cheers, buzztards.


----------



## EnglishJamie (Jul 15, 2016)

*You got this*

I agree with everyone's comments that you have done your research, have focused on safety and it's a relatively easy section. The worst part of PH to State Bridge is the flatwater section after Radium: Once you get past the Yarmony rapid there are a lot of pond sections and in the afternoon the wind can blow you upstream. Recommend earlier in the day if possible.


----------



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I ran PH to Rancho last weekend in a 12' raft with a friend as a scouting trip before bringing the kiddos this weekend and all went well! We put in at launch #2 around 10:30am. Launch #1 seemed pretty busy with commercial boats at that time so I steered clear. If we get out earlier this weekend I will try for #1 so we can hit the play wave.

I did have a couple questions though. First off, the river notes mention a hot spring, is that what I saw near the cliff jumping spot? It was on river left across from the cliff jumping spot sort of. It looked like there were larger rocks encircling it, was that the hot spring?

Second, the riverside campsites, are they first come first served or is there some sort of reservation system? If FCFS, do you guys just show up early and hang at the campsite and hike around the area for the day? It seems like you would put the boat in the water at PH and within an hour and a half or so arrive at a campsite, so you wouldn't be spending much time on the river that day. Is that how it pretty much goes in order to snag a spot?

If anyone is heading out this weekend I will be out there is a blue rented boat with an orange and black bucket hat on. Come say hello!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Camps are first come. I camp along that stretch (pumphouse to rancho) 2-3 times a year.
More sites from Radium to Rancho. They have added a few last year (made undeveloped sites legit). I have never had a problem getting a site from Radium to Rancho) I even camped on the busiest day i have ever seen in 20 years. (2-3 saturdays ago ?)


and yes- the hot springs are just upstream from standard jump, there is a 50 footer? right next to the hot springs. i have a hard time beleiving there were not 20 people and 15 boats pulled over at the springs


----------



## ben10281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh there were tons of boats pulled over at the cliff jump spot, but only one boat parked across the river at what I assumed was the hot spring.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It's really more of a "tepid" spring than a hot spring.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Bring some earplugs.

Or bring lots of booze and horse tranquilizers for you and the kiddies right before you all try to go sleep.


----------

